# Help!! T'bac Brew 12mg tastes harsh



## Phillip868 (3/11/15)

Hi guys, I hope someone can help. Today I received my order of 12mg VapeMOB T'bac brew, however with a brand new BVC 1.6ohm coil and even @ 5 watts / 2.7v the burn in my throat is unbearable. I used to vape at 16-18mg and was trying to cut back on nic. Also I bought a bottle of Vapeafrica Litchi 16mg from the local Spar yesterday, and I was disappointing in that too, it had a yellowish colour to it, and almost no flavor, also very harsh. I don't think it is my battery, tank or coil. I replaced everything today with a brand new setup. What can I do to make these juices less harsh and keep at least 70% of the flavour?


----------



## VapeSnow (3/11/15)

Mix your 30ml bottle of juice with 10ml VG and 10ml PG or just 20ml VG as it is easy to get. 

I think that will knock it down to 8mg NIC and will also be a smoother vape due to the VG.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Phillip868 (3/11/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Mix your 30ml bottle of juice with 10ml VG and 10ml PG or just 20ml VG as it is easy to get.
> 
> I think that will knock it down to 8mg NIC and will also be a smoother vape due to the VG.


Thanks @VapeSnow I will try 10ml VG at a time, I hope it works, I really like the honey tobacco taste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (3/11/15)

Phillip868 said:


> Thanks @VapeSnow I will try 10ml VG at a time, I hope it works, I really like the honey tobacco taste.


Cool let me know how it works out.


----------



## Nova69 (3/11/15)

Your location says Namibia, nice to know there are some cloud blowers there.
@VapeSnow how was the bloobies

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeSnow (3/11/15)

Nova69 said:


> Your location says Namibia, nice to know there are some cloud blowers there.
> @VapeSnow how was the bloobies


Buddy lol. Still haven't vaped it.


----------



## Phillip868 (3/11/15)

Nova69 said:


> Your location says Namibia, nice to know there are some cloud blowers there.
> @VapeSnow how was the bloobies



There are definitely a couple of us here, I just really really wish one of the SA vendors plan to open a branch here somewhere sometime soon. Maybe they can make it a new years resolution. See, the thing is the only products I know of that are for sale here are Twisp and the cheap china knockoff starter kits, no real vapeshop you can actually go to for advice, supplies, orders etc. I am still deciding between Vapeowave and Skyblue for getting my DIY on with regards to juice, I ran out of DIY supplies about a month ago. It would be great to be able to get it locally.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Nova69 (3/11/15)

Lol what you waiting for @VapeSnow 
Vapourmountain sells diy as well hopefully the shipping won't kill you.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Phillip868 (3/11/15)

Nova69 said:


> Lol what you waiting for @VapeSnow
> Vapourmountain sells diy as well hopefully the shipping won't kill you.


Hmmm, I'll give them a try too. Thanks.


----------



## VapeSnow (3/11/15)

Nova69 said:


> Lol what you waiting for @VapeSnow
> Vapourmountain sells diy as well hopefully the shipping won't kill you.


Okay ill drip both tonight and let you know


----------



## NnoS (3/11/15)

Nice to see a fellow Namibian @Phillip868 . I'm from Swakopmund originally as is @G-Step 

Hopefully things get going there soon on the vaping front and you guys can get some decent gear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

